# 1958 Schwinn Spitfire



## Ryan B (Jul 20, 2016)

Cleaning this one up for a co worker it was his great aunts. Paint was quite oxidized bike looked brown before, wet sanded with 800 grit and then rubbing compound I think it turned out great with a cool patina. Had to remove a couple of peeling stickers off the front fender. I don't think this bike had ever been serviced some of the worst bearings I have seen.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 21, 2016)

That turned out nice.


----------

